# First pictures from MLS Run at the Fairplex layout



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello folks,

What a beautiful day we all had at the fabulous Fairplex layout in Pomona yesterday.









Trains running flawlessly. Paul Burch was running Tommy Mejia's Pearl Harbor train for a while using the new T5000 Airwire controller. What a big improvement with lots of new gadgets. Tommy's Pearl Harbor train with his Accucraft C19, #41, was running great and just kept going and going and going.......

After Paul ran my Accucraft C19 #346 with it, I went into the hall and put my name "in queue" for one! Jonathan said they would be sent out in about two weeks. Also dropped my Connie off with Jonathan to do my BBT new drive install. Bought a few other items from Jonathan and stopped by Silver State Trains and talked to Mark for a while and ordered some more items he had.

Saw Stan Cedarleaf, JJ, John Corradini, Matt Abreu with his Big Boy and passenger train, Paul and Mary Burch, Tommy Mejia and his wife and daughter. AND this was just in the morning. Could have been many others who arrived after we called it a day.










New MLS member Russ Rutalj, setting his logging train in place on the Mountain Division.










Paul Burch using the new T5000 to run my C19.










Russ again setting up his logging train and 3-truck Shay.










Russ' 3-truck Shay.

Post somemore pictures later.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

A few more pics.










Russ Rutalj's 3-truck Shay. Ran flawlessly during his two hour run time.










My C19 running light while Paul Burch ran using the T5000 controller.










Paul is "reeling in" a new convert. The man's two sons have already decided what Dad should do!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I had a wonderful time. Got to visit a lot of friends. Had a great gathering Saturday Night in the lobby of the hotel. 
I was glad to see all of you. 

JJ


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for posting Gary.... I'll be looking for more shots & video from this west coast event.


----------

